# XC10, XF series and random rumblings.



## Tinky (Jun 29, 2015)

Just spent a day shooting with an XF300. Brought back memories of my old z1 and my even older XL1...

Just ingesting the footage and it's not bad at all... just a bit video... down to the 1/3" chips of course.

The flexibility and speed of operation, the sensible and sorted audio, and a decent versatile lens which is f2.8 at it's slowest....

It's certainly faster than working with a DSLR, but I miss the large sensor look...

I wonder if Canon might put their 1.0" 4K sensor from the XC10 to work in an XF style body? The extra size would mean an SSD bay wasn't such hindrance, so shooting becomes a lot cheaper than with the XC10.. maybe a shorter zoom range, but with constant f2.8, or at least, f2.8 at the slow end?

Although Canon desperately needs a 4K budget EOS camera...

I think the problem may be that they want a 4K codec which works nice with most systems (The Sony and Panasonics do not, unless you have the very latest, tread carefully) and that can also be used with SDXC cards...

Some EF servo zoom lenses might be nice too at some point. Especially if they can work with a lanc. The old 35-80PZ is getting hard to find now. (a wee joke)


----------

